# my kitty sassy



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

sassy relaxing under the center table


----------



## iLoveSpooky (Jan 10, 2014)

What a beautiful cat! Looks to be very relaxed and happy.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I love her crossed paws!! My Sam used to do that, too!

View attachment 43585


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What beautiful fur! I see the fish on the TV. Sassy has a lovely home.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I love her crossed paws!! My Sam used to do that, too!
> 
> View attachment 43585


? How old is sam


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> What beautiful fur! I see the fish on the TV. Sassy has a lovely home.


That isn't a tv, that is an aquarium. Very nice by the way. I have a cat that fetches a paper ball and a toy mouse.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Gorgeous Kitty!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Isn't she lovely??


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful cat! What kind of fish are those, discus?


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Sassy is back


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a bundle of sweetness! Does she love cuddling and being patted?


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> What a bundle of sweetness! Does she love cuddling and being patted?


yes but over cuddling and patting results in biting


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, yes it would with a kitten. She is viewing hands as toys still, which is something she will grow out of if you are consistent in not allowing her to bite/play with your hands and feet, etc.


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

I hope she will sleep in her bed


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

How adorable is that??!!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my, that bed is precious. 

Is it just me or does the name really suit her? She has this adorably sassy air about her in every picture, even when she's being sweet


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! It's Clear she already has Sameer wrapped around all four of her dainty paws!!
You picked well Sameer!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG!!!!! Soooo flippin cute!!! *SQUISHES!!*


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Sassy sleeping beside my daughter










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

That is one cute kitty! Our kittens like to sit on a chair under our rarely used dining table that has a tablecloth on it, so they are hidden and it is like they are under a tent


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sameer said:


> &#55357;&#56842; How old is sam
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Was. Sam passed a few years go. He was 16.5 and had survived cancer. He was a joy to know and I still miss him all these years later.

View attachment 46450



Sassy is one cute, cuddly kitten!! You chose well, is right! :kittyball


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

love Sassy sleeping on her back next to your daughter!! So cute!


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Was. Sam passed a few years go. He was 16.5 and had survived cancer. He was a joy to know and I still miss him all these years later.
> 
> View attachment 46450
> 
> ...


i am soorry for your loss


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

Sassy's new collection. 














































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, she is getting so big Sameer!! She is such a beautiful cat, and those pictures are adorable, especially the ones of her sleeping with your daughter and your wife. :luv


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

She looks like a real love bug ! How sweetly she snuggles!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

Omg, so adorable.


----------

